# Je ne retrouve plus mon dossier Thunderbird



## igfm (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un problème majeur !
Lorsque j'étais sous Snow léopard 10.6 et sous le fameux logiciel de messagerie Thunderbird 3 il me suffisait de sauvegarder le dossier Thunderbird qui se trouvait dans le dossier bibliothèque, et le tour était joué pour assurer la sauvegarde totale de ma messagerie.
D'ailleurs je pouvais passer ce dossier directement sur mon portable sous Windows 7 pour retrouver tous mes mails.
Mais voilà mon problème, aujourd'hui je suis sous MAC OSX lion 10.7 et Thunderbird 5, et je ne retrouve plus ce dossier "Thunderbird ".
Où est-il passé ?
Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'aide que vous pouvez m'apporter !

igfm


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2011)

igfm a dit:


> Mais voilà mon problème, aujourd'hui je suis sous MAC OSX lion 10.7 et Thunderbird 5, et je ne retrouve plus ce dossier "Thunderbird ".


Si tu fais une recherche rapide sur le forums, tu verras que le dossier ~/Bibliothèque est dorénavant invisible. Il te faut donc le rendre visible, t'y rendre via le menu "Aller" et/ou t'en faire un alias pour les prochaines fois.

Bref, le dossier de Thunderbird est toujours au même endroit, c'est juste que le contenant n'est plus directement accessible...

-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Par ailleurs, dans ce fil, il est question de Thunderbird, navigateur nternet. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## igfm (8 Août 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si tu fais une recherche rapide sur le forums, tu verras que le dossier ~/Bibliothèque est dorénavant invisible. Il te faut donc le rendre visible, t'y rendre via le menu "Aller" et/ou t'en faire un alias pour les prochaines fois.
> 
> Bref, le dossier de Thunderbird est toujours au même endroit, c'est juste que le contenant n'est plus directement accessible...
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse.
C'est bon j'ai cherché, et j'ai trouvé la solution.
igfm


----------



## Aliboron (8 Août 2011)

igfm a dit:


> Peux-tu STP mieux me préciser comment faire cette opération.


Pour la recherche, tu cliques sur le lien Recherche en haut à droite de cette page puis tu mets les critères voulus (par exemple "+lion +bibliothèque"), ensuite tu regardes dans les résultats obtenus.

Pour le menu "Aller"... ben, c'est dans la barre de menus, voir sur cette page l'illustration en images.

Pour le reste, puisque tu es encore novice sur Mac OS X, tu aurais probablement intérêt à consulter des sites comme Rhinos-mac  ou Débuter sur Mac pour mieux comprendre les fonctionnements  de base de Mac OS X et être plus à l'aise sur ta machine...


---------- MàJ :
OK, je vois que tu as trouvé entre-temps, tout va bien...


----------

